# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Глас народа. "Легализовать нужно"

## Irina

*
Глас народа. "Легализовать нужно"*
06.10.2010

*В Беларуси на учете за занятие проституцией состоят около 2 тысяч человек, сообщает БелаПАН. А с 2005 года в Беларуси выявлено более 50 преступлений, связанных с внутренней трудовой эксплуатацией.* 

У нас в стране ужас как борются с проституцией:-) Достаточно выехать по Речицкому шоссе из Гомеля, и вот возле места отдыха на бордюре сидят. Постоянно. Мамаша и девочки. А на первом столбе от остановки даже трафаретом нанесены "спецсимволы"- женский силуэт лежа ногами кверху. :-)
_
МногоЛЮциферный:_
Вообще-то предоставление любой работы с целью получения выгоды является социально-трудовой эксплуатацией. Так что в РБ все, кроме чиновников, милиции и вымогателей (налоговиков и всяких дефэрофф), подвергаются социально-трудовой эксплуатации.
АГЛ давно борется за то, чтоб доходы от торговли Ваниной оставались у него в кармане. Понимаю… дело хлебное... но девчонкам тоже жить надо.
"Больше всего белорусских женщин вывозится для сексуальной эксплуатации в Москву". Да им заламывают руки, забирают паспорта, грузят в грузовые вагоны "Минск - Москва" и там, на Белорусском вокзале, связанных выгружают, сажают на цепь возле Тверской и нещадно эксплуатируют. А в это время белорусский народ недоедает то, что они заработали, и испытывает острый спермотоксикоз.

_Wild Mongrel:_
Легализовать давно пора, чтоб платили налоги, а не взятки людям в погонах.

_slondat:_
Легализовать нужно. Цивилизованно чтобы. И налоги платиться будут. И органам работы меньше. Лучше пусть у нас на месте законно трудоустраиваются, чем в Москву куда без права переписки.

_cittadella:_
Прастытуцыю, як і тытунь і алкаголь, немагчыма перамагчы...
_ 
slondat отвечает cittadella:_
А навошта? Мне вось, напрыклад, і тытунь, i алкаголь, а час ад часу i матылькi начныя падабаюцца. I не бачу нiчога ў гэтым кепскага. А вось маралiсты некаторыя пад......ць рэгулярна. За сабой сачыце, мая iм парада.

*А что вы думаете по этому поводу?*

----------


## Sanych

Ай, давно пора легальным это сделать. И под чёткий контроль, а не в "чёрную" кассу.

----------


## Irina

Абсолютно солидарна.  Да и заразы разной меньше будет гулять.

----------


## Sanych

Прально, всех зараз на учёт

----------


## Irina

Согласна))

----------


## kalita

Давно пора легализовать. Девушки хоть пенсию к старости лет будут получать. Да и проще выявлять и болезни, и прочую мерзость. + доход как гос-ву, так и проституткам.

----------


## Mouse

> + доход как гос-ву, так и проституткам.


Так жрицам же меньше будет перепадать)) А если гос-во монополизирует этот рынок и установит единый тариф - во хохма будет, когда они на забастовку выйдут!)) 
Интересно, лицензию надо будет получать?

Я за легализацию. Только как контроль этот будет осуществляться, вот в чем вопрос.

----------

